# Hows many people have you had dates with?



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dates such as where there could of been potential (so anything which isnt people of the opposite sex meeting up purely as friends)

Been on 13 dates (14 as of monday). 9 turned into relationships (1 only lasted a few days), 1 I failed and 3 went well but they were not for me.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

1, it was the most awkward things of my life. My anxiety was at it's worst, I hardly spoke to her and when I did it was with a quiet voice. Most of the date was spent in silence, I could see the regret in her eyes :/. That was about 2 years ago, I'm much better now I think.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

zero. I had a few chances but I never did because well who knows I repressed that part of my brain and don't want to think about it.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Never. I don't like the idea of it either. It feels too much like an audition, I always meet people through mutual friends or shared interests so after a while you become friends and kind of forgo the "date" process.

I'm not even really sure what dating means?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Elad said:


> I'm not even really sure what dating means?


:stu me either for me dating is a thing of the past. My relationship consist of seeing each other for 2 hrs after work and she crashes early. One day of the weekend we have get togethers with friends. Oh we got a christmas tree today that was kewl.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

A **** load and i was an absolute mess of a person.It can be done!!:yes


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

There was this one time that I was hoping it was a date, but he only ever thought of me as a friend when he didn't have anyone more entertaining to talk to.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't even count really....maybe 30 or so?


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

0


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

12 not one of them was suitable. Life is just one big disappointment after another. Even when you think you're happy something takes it away.

1st; went home and left me don't know what happened he also bought his 14 year old cousin. (only 1 date)
2nd; didn't find me sexually attractive (blind date) (only 1 date)
3rd; failed relationship
4th; cheated
5th; rebound relationship
6th; dumped me out of the blue
7th; stopped dating me reason unknown
8th; not enough feelings for me after a few dates
9th; too immature for him after some dates
10th; failed relationship
11th; fat pyschopath (only 1 date)
12th; failed relationship

I believe it goes like this... nice quiet men are too shy to ask girls out the horrible loud *******s get there first. The 3rd guy I turned down for ages he even started to ask me if I was afraid of commitment cheeky bullying ****e. It was obvious why I didn't want to date him. The 5th guy also asked why I didn't like him it was obvious there aswell.

There was also another guy I was going to be set up with who rang me outside the cinema at the time he was supposed to be there. I said you're supposed to be here now he said oh right was I or something like that and never showed. I can guarantee he wouldn't of had potential anyway my friends wouldn't of been that nice at the time.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I dated a lot of guys.
In my PC.
On otome games.

...
in reality I've never really dated anyone though.


----------



## Paramore1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Zero. Not sad about it, though.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

pete24 said:


> Dates such as where there could of been potential (so anything which isnt people of the opposite sex meeting up purely as friends)
> 
> Been on 13 dates (14 as of monday). 9 turned into relationships (1 only lasted a few days), 1 I failed and 3 went well but they were not for me.


You mean this year.....I dont no 15. Nothing special has come of them prob two short relationships

Better year than last though


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Zeeshan said:


> You mean this year.....I dont no 15. Nothing special has come of them prob two short relationships
> 
> Better year than last though


Nope since you started properly dating....

I thought my amount was quite high but crazy home many some people have been on. I guess its because most of mine I had relationships with after the dates


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

0


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

One and a half maybe? Yes we'll go with one and a half.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Zero. I have no idea how dates work. It seems like too formal of an occasion - where both of you are assessing each other as a potential mate instead of just the casual "hanging out". That's why online dating wouldn't work for me, the fact that you have to meet-up for a date is horrifying.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

One. He asked me to be his girlfriend before we went on any dates though, which I suppose was better for me because I would have been petrified about where it was going and stuff xD


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

One she was a pretty girl but turned out to be a douche.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

3 magical dates with 1 success, which had already agreed over the internet that we should try and be together, we made out 70% of our first date


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

None. I'd rather get to know a woman before going on a date but, even when women seemed interested to start with, they always lose interest pretty quickly.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

None


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

pete24 said:


> Nope since you started properly dating....
> 
> I thought my amount was quite high but crazy home many some people have been on. I guess its because most of mine I had relationships with after the dates


i am just very particular now about the kind of girl i like


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

None.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Like maybe one or two think, maybe one more when I was much younger. One was alright, IDK if it was even a date, even though on paper it sounded like one. There wasn't any hug at the beginning or end or any signs of interest during, besides offering to pay for my food (which I declined cause my anxiety was like "What's proper protocol for what may or may not be a date?") and paying for my ticket it'd have just looked like we were friends seeing a movie, so afterwards I was like "... What do I call what just happened?" We had lunch a few times afterwards but then that was it. I still have no idea if it was a date or not.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Zero. I think I would be too scared to go out on a date, and if I did I'd be so anxious I'd leave, and tell him something like I got nauseous.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

Zero. Still a virgin still never had my first kiss and I'm 20


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

0


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

None... LOL. It's kind of hard actually since I'm so busy with school and I work at the school too... I practically live there now. But maybe I am just making up excuses because when you like a person, you find out your schedule is much more flexible than you thought it was LOL.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

munir said:


> Zero. Still a virgin still never had my first kiss and I'm 20


never better time than to start now

or you can waste another 5 years and then complain at 25

really is upto you


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

None. I would be OK going out with a guy as friends, but if I like him in any way, then I would clam up, turn red and want to crawl in a hole to hide.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

0. I would like to say it's because I don't have time or don't have the money etc but in reality it's just because I fail at life.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

ShouNagatsuki said:


> I dated a lot of guys.
> In my PC.
> On otome games.
> 
> ...


Gonna play Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## chickenfett (Jun 2, 2011)

Negative eleventy zillion.

Seriously, though, I have dated three girls for a total of 5 dates and then decided to stop dating. Now, or recently, I tried to get back up on the horse.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

2. One was all right, we went out a couple times afterwards. The other one was the most awkward experience of my life.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha, I have no idea. Guys have taken me out to dinner and other places before, but I never know expressly if it's a date or not. Nobody's ever made a move on me, so they were probably just going out to have fun with a friend. No problem with that, though.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

tbyrfan said:


> Haha, I have no idea. Guys have taken me out to dinner and other places before, but I never know expressly if it's a date or not. Nobody's ever made a move on me, so they were probably just going out to have fun with a friend. No problem with that, though.


yea guys love to take friends out for dinner

:roll


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Zeeshan said:


> yea guys love to take friends out for dinner
> 
> :roll


there's no such thing as a "friendly dinner"? i thought that was common :stu


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've only been on one official date and it was the most awkward experience of my life.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

One and it went great... that was last saturday infact.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

oh hell, I just realised my typo, its how... not hows.....

Hate that, typo's galore, I read through it many times, seems good, then ages after posting I realise there were typos 

Least you all know what I mean


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

1 - It was pretty fun actually, even if i was attempted friendzoned shortly after.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

0


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

zero


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Zero


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

One.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

Zero.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


> there's no such thing as a "friendly dinner"? i thought that was common :stu


Where'd you go? If it was Mcdonalds it was a dinner between friends, if it was the Olive Garden with lit candles then it was a date. :b

I don't think it's too common for guys to take girls out to dinner just as a "friendly" occasion, especially if it's just the two of you. I'd assume it was more of a date.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

0


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

2. Though with the first I didn't realise it was a date untill the time.


----------



## drawan (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been on one ''date'' if you could even call it that..
I was anxious and everything went wrong.
Then the next day she told me it would never work because i had too many problems for her to handle.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Formal dates? 0

I've had two one-on-one meetings with a female I was interested. One was a movie and one was to eat pie, I wouldn't consider either a date.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

Gone on plenty. But never any 2nd dates really.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Monroee said:


> Where'd you go? If it was Mcdonalds it was a dinner between friends, if it was the Olive Garden with lit candles then it was a date. :b
> 
> I don't think it's too common for guys to take girls out to dinner just as a "friendly" occasion, especially if it's just the two of you. I'd assume it was more of a date.


I've gone to all sorts of places with guys, from diners to fancy restaurants. The only one I knew was a sort of "date" was with a guy I know likes me (he told me so). Even though he knew I wasn't available or interested, he took me to a fancy and expensive restaurant and paid for me, although I kept insisting that I could pay for myself - after all, it was established that we would always be just friends. He's taken me out before he told me he liked me (dinner and a movie, had no clue it was apparently a date) and I think he's trying to wine-and-dine me into dating him...:um I think I have to have another talk with him and stop hanging out with him or something (he's also extremely clingy). I feel bad.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I've gone to all sorts of places with guys, from diners to fancy restaurants. The only one I knew was a sort of "date" was with a guy I know likes me (he told me so). Even though he knew I wasn't available or interested, he took me to a fancy and expensive restaurant and paid for me, although I kept insisting that I could pay for myself - after all, it was established that we would always be just friends. He's taken me out before he told me he liked me (dinner and a movie, had no clue it was apparently a date) and I think he's trying to wine-and-dine me into dating him...:um I think I have to have another talk with him and stop hanging out with him or something (he's also extremely clingy). I feel bad.


This is the same classic and capital mistake guys make over and over and over again. Its like they are trying to butter them up to get into their pants, on my mistake their heart. They have no clue that the key to unlock women's mind is not through food and wine, but its something else.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I don't know about y'all, but the key to my heart definitely lies within food and wine.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> This is the same classic and capital mistake guys make over and over and over again. Its like they are trying to butter them up to get into their pants, on my mistake their heart. They have no clue that the key to unlock women's mind is not through food and wine, but its something else.


If they aren't attracted to you then all of the nice gestures mean nothing. :no


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

0... Undatable I guess.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

A lot. Over three dozen.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> One and a half maybe? Yes we'll go with one and a half.


yep ditto something like that


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> A **** load and i was an absolute mess of a person.It can be done!!:yes


Ditto!

The most important thing to remember is it takes 2 people to make a good date, the onus is not on you.

This means if a date doesn't go well, it's not all your fault! You just won't get on with some people, no matter how good a day you're having.

Ask questions about them, open questions, and listen. Find out what they like and don't like, and as well as listening, be funny where you can. Humour is a great thing and very attractive.

As most of us here still have SA, confidence can be very hard to come by, but practice dating is what's going to help. It may be the 6th or 7th or more girl you go on a first date with, before you become quite good at it.

Just remember the basics - offer to buy them a drink when you first meet, be interested in them and listen, be quite funny and don't be too pushy at the end of the date.

^ If someone's right for you, you can take it slowly. Ending a good date with "it's been a really nice afternoon, I'll call you in a few days" is a good way to finish things up.

Always offer to call a woman - texting shows lack of confidence and isn't very grown up.

Yeah phone calls are really tough, but for that after date phone call, I write down all the things we talked about on some paper, and have that ready for the phone call. That way I know I'll have some nice and relevant things to say, and the girl will appreciate I listened to her and took interest.

Don't play mind games - the whole "treat them mean, keep them keen" idea is immature and will only attract immature women who won't be good for you. If you say you'll call in a few days, call in 3 days - it shows your punctual, not playing games but you have your own life and aren't too pushy either.

A first date at a quiet bar is also very helpful - a couple of drinks is good to relax your nerves, but make sure it's only a couple of drinks - getting drunk is not good.

On the second date make sure no alcohol is involved, you don't want to rely on it as a crutch - that's how addiction starts, plus you'll never get to lower your anxiety on a sober date, as you'll always have Dutch courage.

You have to push through that initial anxiety of sober dates, it'll get easier and you'll get to know each other better


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

6
3 were crap and the other 3 were good.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Perfectionist said:


> One and a half maybe? Yes we'll go with one and a half.


^ This. One became my girlfriend for some time.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

How can people who are in relationships only have had 2 or 3 dates? Don't you ever go out with your girlfriend/boyfriend? :sus You can even just take a walk in the park or something - that counts as a date.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Real dates? 1


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I have no idea. Can't keep track of those things.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

zero. but i don't have any rejections of dates either.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> How can people who are in relationships only have had 2 or 3 dates? Don't you ever go out with your girlfriend/boyfriend? :sus You can even just take a walk in the park or something - that counts as a date.


I thought the question was how many people we dated, not how many dates we had...? :idea


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> I thought the question was how many people we dated, not how many dates we had...? :idea


Oh yeah. But I've seen on other threads as well, where people say they've only been on 2 or 3 dates even though they're in a relationship.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

3 serious relationships.... Usually guys want to get serious with me after first date which led to all my long term relationships. So i haven't dated thank god!


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

I have had two serious relationships and no dates. The few dates I have planned have been utter failures and I stopped trying a long time ago.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you go out to dinner with bf/gf you are on a date.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Define "date." I'm not entirely sure what that entails.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Zero dates! Out of zero people. And a few rejected dates, too. Whatever.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

2


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

6


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

None at all


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Real dates? Zero.

Things that I thought were dates but then at the end the girl says "This wasn't a date right, we're just friends?" 4

(Granted it is possibly that those 4 were real dates but the girls had such horrible times they decided to dump me even before the date was over.... FUNNY HOW THEY ALWAYS DO THAT AFTER I PAY THE BILL!!!!)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Two. But one of them doesn't really count as I didn't realise was a 'date' untill half way through.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

5


----------

